# Easycarbo... Is It Safe To Use?



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

After trying and trying with different methods only to fail with live plants, I decided to have one more shot before calling it a day.
So, around a week ago I bought a few swords and some Vallis. Planted them and this time I decided to use Seachems Flourish tabs. To my surprise this time it looks like it's actually working for me. YES!
I'm just now wondering if anyone here has ever used or is currently using Easycarbo and if it's safe to use with Piranha?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I used seachem flourish, which is about the same thing... should be safe to use.

I could never get plants to live unless I used Co2 and decent lighting. Even a DIY yeast / sugar Co2 setup will help


----------



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks man!

I'm always a bit cautious before pouring anything into the tank especially with Piranha being sensitive to lotions and potions.


----------



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

OK, so I started dosing with the Easycarbo and dosing the recommended amount. Within 2-3 days I started to notice white blotches on most of my Piranhas heads. I stopped with the Easycarbo and these blotches disappeared as quickly as they appeared. I held off for a few months, then decided to give it another go, but this time instead of dosing the full recommended amount, I thought I'd start with less than half and try to progress from there. I've been dosing 2.5ml now for 3 days in a Juwel Rio 400 (so it is really such a small amount) and noticed that one of the fish has those blotches AGAIN. There's no unusual behaviour or any signs of distress, but there are blotches all the same.

Here's a pic......









Obviously they have some kind of reaction to the carbon, but I've trawled the net to find someone that has come across this, but I can find nothing. I know that Piranha are sensitive to meds, etc..., but I've never read anything about them being sensitive to carbon. Any ideas how this can be remedied or do I just stop with the carbon? For now the others are fine, but I suspect it won't be long......


----------

